# Eglin air force base flats



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

went out yesterday with 2 friends from work to wade out a bit. working a yo-zuri 3-d green crystal minnow, its a floater with a small lip caught 5 fish and got my floro leader bitten off twice(most likely spanish or bluefish). 1 Slot red 2 slot speckled trout and 2 undersized trout. really sucks losing 2 13 dollar lures luckily my friend spotted one of them floating back towards us and retrieved it for me.

Green has been my go to lure color so far this year between my rapala xrap 8 olive green and this green yo zuri ive caught 6 speckled trout and 3 redfish only 2 undersized in my last 2 outings and they tear those things up

sorry no pics i mostly do catch and release and don't take my phone wading


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Eglin AFB Fishing*

When I was stationed there I had much success wade fishing the flats near Ben's Lake.

Good catch! C2


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

I fish there sometimes at the bens lake marina inlet but for the most part i fish camp robins fam camp and postl point on base. its really amazing to me that such great fishing can be had within 2-10 minutes from my doorstep right here on the base. bens lake is a 1-2 minute drive from me lol i can just get up and go. and on my hour lunch break at work i go to postl poing and fish right off the bank and catch stuff all the time


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I live on base too. Hit me up next time you go.


John


----------



## Destin Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I work out there myself. I hit up flats by bens and bear creek. Also hit up postl point sometimes. Ill look for ya


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

You'll know me if you see me ill most likely be wearing a wading belt that has a rod holder and pouch on the side of it. I'll be the only guy who wade-fishes with 2 rods/reels


----------

